# Euer Lycamobile Erfahrungen im In und Ausland



## msimpr (1. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag

Lycamobile jeder hat sicher schonmal was davon gehört

Mich würde aus Neugierde nun mal Eure Erfahrungen interessieren.

Was habt Ihr mit dem Provider erlebt auch gerne was im Ausland (Frankreich,Italien,Österricht etc..)?



Nur man liest ja viel von denen unter anderem:

Lycamobile: Die dubiosen Methoden des Mobilfunkanbieters - WELT

Lycamobile | Gunstig ins Ausland telefonieren | Gratis SIM-Karte bestellen


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2017)

Was soll man mit dem schon erleben? Als ich an der Tankstelle gearbeitet hatte kauften vor allem Handwerker und Leute aus dem Ausland die Aufladekarten, weil man mit denen eben am günstigsten telefonieren kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

Selbst meine Tante mit knapp 80 nutzt eine Handykarte von denen. Sie hat allerdings auch Kontakte im asiatischen Bereich und von daher scheint es eher ein Geheimtipp zu sein besonders wenn man untereinander mit dem Handy telefoniert. Wollte ich mir damals auch schon besorgen nur hatte ich wohl Läden erwischt die eben diesen Anbieter nicht im Sortiment hatten.


----------



## msimpr (2. Januar 2017)

Mein Problem ist eher dass das Internet nicht funktioniert wie es soll.

Ich bekomme keine Netzverbindung


----------

